# Surf fishing hook size



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

What size hook and type would you sugest to use while surf fishing. would to big of a hook scare the fish and would circle hook work well. and lastly are the red colored "blood" hook any good? just what to catch anything that will bite so i was thinking the best middle size hook. would appreicate any help


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends on what you want to catch and what kind of terminal tackle you're using. For whiting, pompano and trout, a Kahle hook in about a size 1 is a good choice. Now if you're going for something bigger (bull reds, sharks, etc.), I like using an Owner or Eagle Claw circle hook anywhere from a 4/0 all the way up to maybe a 9/0 for the biggest brutes.

Like I said, there's a lot of different species and there's an ideal hook for each one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Up here on Assateague Island, Maryland, for blues, stripers, sharks and drum, anything from a 6/0 to 10/0 circle hook. Small enough even to hook a small ling cod, yet big enough to hold a nice chunk of bunker.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Circle Hooks*

We use circle hooks exclusively off of Jekyll often will put on a 3/0 and a 6/0 on the same rig and have caught sharks to croakers on the same set ups. Keep the sharp though seems to be pulling them in across the sand dulls them quickly.


----------

